# Rooms in Maadi



## Emz000 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive been offered a job interview in Maadi and trying to weigh up the finances without much luck.. Does anyone know if rooms rather than flats are available for rent in Maadi or is this not the done thing?

thanks x


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Not the done thing really - but renting flat is best for expats


----------



## Emz000 (Sep 25, 2010)

what is the going rate for a 1-bed flat then in Maadi?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

dunno I live in Rehab - but a flat here 2 beds is around 4000-5000 LE month


----------



## Emz000 (Sep 25, 2010)

yeah thats pretty much what it seems to be in maadi having done a quick search. Been offered teaching interview with salary 3500LE per month so that isnt leaving room for any other outgoings. Thought it would be much cheaper for accom. since wages are low...


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Emz000 said:


> Ive been offered a job interview in Maadi and trying to weigh up the finances without much luck.. Does anyone know if rooms rather than flats are available for rent in Maadi or is this not the done thing?
> 
> thanks x



You can flatshare with other expats. There are quite a few students (postgrads and undergrads); volunteers working for NGOs and other young professionals in Cairo. I've done a few flatshares in Cairo and it's quite a nice way to get to know others (although normal risk of your milk being pinched etc). I found it quite difficult to find one bedroom flats although it's not impossible

I paid about USD350 for a room in a flatshare - it was meant to be upmarket but whilst it was decent, wasn't particularly luxurious. Bills were quite low.

There's a page on facebook where people advertise their flatshares. Let me know if you want the details as am not sure if I can post it on here.


----------



## Emz000 (Sep 25, 2010)

Beatle said:


> You can flatshare with other expats. There are quite a few students (postgrads and undergrads); volunteers working for NGOs and other young professionals in Cairo. I've done a few flatshares in Cairo and it's quite a nice way to get to know others (although normal risk of your milk being pinched etc). I found it quite difficult to find one bedroom flats although it's not impossible
> 
> I paid about USD350 for a room in a flatshare - it was meant to be upmarket but whilst it was decent, wasn't particularly luxurious. Bills were quite low.
> 
> There's a page on facebook where people advertise their flatshares. Let me know if you want the details as am not sure if I can post it on here.


Yeah great thats the kind of thing I was hoping for. Would be rattling round a huge flat on my own so would just like a room to start with. Is 3500LE a good wage for an unqualified English nursery teacher?? Tempted to ask for a bit more!!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Emz000 said:


> Yeah great thats the kind of thing I was hoping for. Would be rattling round a huge flat on my own so would just like a room to start with. Is 3500LE a good wage for an unqualified English nursery teacher?? Tempted to ask for a bit more!!


I think you should get better money than that and also remember everyone in Egypt is qualified  so don't tell them you are unqualified.....


----------



## Emz000 (Sep 25, 2010)

It does seem low compared to rent prices etc. As its the first offer Ive had in 6 months Im tempted to jump at the chance but gonna have to ask for higher salary I think and see what happens. Thanks for all the help by the way


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Emz000 said:


> Is 3500LE a good wage for an unqualified English nursery teacher?? Tempted to ask for a bit more!!


No, it's not very good really. Even if you are unqualified, you should be able to get more elsewhere, so use that as leverage to negotiate at your meeting. Do ask for more!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Emz000 said:


> Ive been offered a job interview in Maadi and trying to weigh up the finances without much luck.. Does anyone know if rooms rather than flats are available for rent in Maadi or is this not the done thing?
> 
> thanks x


Is the job in an international school? If so, your pay should definitely be higher than LE3,500.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

LE3500 a month, 8 hour day, 5 days a week works out to about $3.30 an hour. That's a slave wage!


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

To put things from a different point of view, how much do you think an unqualified Egyptian would make as a nursery teacher?



In Alexandria, an Egyptian unqualified nursery teacher makes around 300-600LE. I recently hired an older lady to work in our HR department and she used to be a nursery teacher. I also hired a male teacher and he claims that he used to make around 600LE. I think 3500le is a great salary, but maybe being in Alex is like being in the ghetto compared to the all mighty Cairo.


----------



## Emz000 (Sep 25, 2010)

Its in an English Nursery. Ive asked for 6000LE and will see what happens. Compared to what the Egyptians earn its so much more but the living costs are impossible on a low salary. Since jobs offers are now coming through, have they relaxed abit with work permits recently??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

An unqualified friend was earning 2750 le. In a top fee paying school two years ago


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Emz000 said:


> Its in an English Nursery. Ive asked for 6000LE and will see what happens. Compared to what the Egyptians earn its so much more but the living costs are impossible on a low salary. Since jobs offers are now coming through, have they relaxed abit with work permits recently??


Another thing to keep in mind is if you can afford to leave, if necessary, at a moment's notice. It's going to be interesting in September and December with elections going on, etc. 

I have to wonder if the cost of moving, setting up a new household, living expenses, along with the extremely low wages being offered, is something you want to undertake? Make a budget. Utilities are low, but I find the cost of food to be high. Do you want any sort of social life or are you going to be a hermit? Do you plan to travel around Egypt and see all the cool stuff? If so, how will you pay for this?

Best of luck!


----------

